# YES!! Another "tell us more about you" thread!! You know you want to...



## JoyJoy (Sep 13, 2007)

[FONT=Garamond,Times,Serif] *Four jobs I have had in my life*
[/FONT][FONT=Garamond,Times,Serif]Assistant Director of Children's World Learning Center
Office Manager, Treatment Homes, Inc (therapeutic foster parent agency)
Customer Service Rep, Cingular Wireless 
Assistant to the Director of Nephrology, Univ. of AR for Medical Sciences

*Four places I have lived:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Garamond,Times,Serif]Wellington, KS
Garden City, KS
Chickasha, OK
Garland, TX
[/FONT]
[FONT=Garamond,Times,Serif]*Four Places I have been on vacation:
*[/FONT]Chicago, IL[FONT=Garamond,Times,Serif]
San Francisco/Oakland, CA
Las Vegas, NV
[FONT=Garamond,Times,Serif]El Paso, TX[/FONT] 

[FONT=Garamond,Times,Serif]*Four of my favorite foods:*[/FONT]
[/FONT][FONT=Garamond,Times,Serif]Tiramisu
Insalata Caprese Salad (fresh mozzarella and tomato with oil and vinegar)
Mom's potato soup
Tender roast beef with carrots and potatoes

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
 [/FONT]Oakland
Oklahoma
Scotland
Home under a blanket with a good book

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Get a degree
Go to Scotland
Visit the Louvre
Camp in the mountains


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 13, 2007)

Speaking of fours...

*Four places I've lived:*
New York City
Washington, D.C.
Boston
Los Angeles


*Four best places I've ever been:*
Boston
Buenos Aires
Santorini
London

*Four favorite mystery writers:*
Raymond Chandler
Edmund Crispin
Bill Crider
Robert Van Gulik

*Four worst jobs I've ever held*
busboy
file clerk
high-school English teacher
VA on-campus representative


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 13, 2007)

hmmm...

*4 places Ive lived:*
New Britain CT
Windsor MA
Kokomo IN
Windsor MA (again!)

*4 best places I've ever been:*
Dublin, Ireland
Northampton, MA
Indianapolis, IN
Cliffs of Moher, Ireland

*4 jobs I have had in my life:*
Target cashier (6 months)
Price Chopper cashier (lasted about a week)
bather at PetCo (dont even wanna talk about it)
kennel helper at Windy Mtn. Boarding and Grooming (best job ever!)

*4 Places I have been on vacation:*
Ireland
Indiana
Vermont
Florida

*4 places I would rather be right now:*
Ireland
Scotland
at a good concert
in my bed

*4 things I have never done that I would like to do:*
tour all of Ireland, Scotland and Australia
skydive
work with elephants
meet Gary Oldman and possibly marry him (definitly have sex with him  )


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 13, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life
Front Desk Clerk
Newspaper office person (clerk?)
CSR/claims reviewer
Meter maid (I was a REALLY nice one!)

Four places I have lived:
Portsmouth, RI
Newport, RI
Providence, RI
Umm..Ok, I've only lived in 3 "places", but in Portsmouth I lived in 2 addresses, Newport I lived at 2 addresses, then got my apartment..then in Providence I've had 3 apartments. 

Four Places I have been on vacation:
Vermont
NYC, NY
San Francisco & L.A.
Florida

Four of my favorite foods:
pad thai
unagi
eggplant calzone
tacos

Four places I would rather be right now:
NYC
NYC
NYC
NYC

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
Get a degree
Get my drivers license
Travel outside of the USA
Take an art class


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 13, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life: 
*Dishwasher 
*Assistant manager at Natural Wonders 
*Sample Department Employee 
*Massage Therapist 

Four places I have lived: 
*NE Portland 
*N Portland 
*SW Portland 
*Milwaukie (sad... I know) 

Four Places I have been on vacation: 
*England 
*France 
*Hawaii 
*Las Vegas 

Four of my favorite foods: 
*Sushi/Sushi pizza 
*Bleu cheese burgers 
*Mexican food 
*Scrambled eggs with ham and cheese and a side of sourdough toast. 

Four places I would rather be right now: 
*Anywhere in Europe 
*Mexico 
*New Zealand 
*Thailand 

Four things I have never done that I would like to do: 
*Sky dive 
**Make out with Gerard Butler 
*Have my own successful plus size clothing line 
*Own a home


----------



## toni (Sep 13, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life
Dispatcher for Cablevision
Technical Manager at Chuck E. Cheese
411 Operator 
Assistant manager for a pizzeria

Four places I have lived:
I've been in Newark, NJ my whole life.

Four Places I have been on vacation:
Chicago
LA
Vegas
South Beach 

Four of my favorite foods:
Hot open turkey sandwiches with lots of mashed potatoes
Lasagna
Egg drop wonton soup
any kind of chicken wings

Four places I would rather be right now:
On a beach
At a spa
on a roller coaster
at happy hour

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
Sky dive
mountain climbing
get a degree
learn another language


----------



## Ash (Sep 13, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*:
Admissions Specialist at a college
Legal Secretary
Retail Salesperson
Tutor

*Four places I have lived*:
Central VA
Plymouth, IN
Notre Dame, IN
Jacksonville, NC

*Four Places I have been on vacation*:
Las Vegas
Boston
Chicago
San Diego
*
Four of my favorite foods*:
B&J Cinnamon Buns Ice Cream
Chicken Tacos
Peanut Butter
Cherry Coke (sort-of a food, right?)

*Four places I would rather be right now*:
Fatopia (aka Massachusetts)
Settled into a new apartment in the DC area
San Diego
Swimming through a huge vault of money like Scrooge McDuck

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do*:
Visit Ireland
Go to NYC without any sort of schedule or agenda and be able to roam around aimlessly.
Purchase a Beetle
See Rocky Horror Picture Show in a theater with all the props and madness


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*

Ran the newsstand in the train station in Morrisrown, NJ
Flipped burgers at Gino's in Elizabeth, NJ
Oldies DJ at a disco in Morrostown, NJ
Ran the service desk and announced the Blue Light Specials at Kmarts in Pasippany, NJ and Henderson, NV
*Four places I have lived:*

Morristown, NJ
Lake Hiawatha, NJ
Overton, NV
Pueblo West, CO
*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
*
*
Bar Harbor, ME
Cape Hatteras, NC
Sedona, AZ
Galveston, TX
*Four of my favorite foods:*

Macaroni & Cheese
Lasagna
Lox & Bagels
Taylor Ham
*Four places I would rather be right now:*

New Jersey (to see my kids)
Galveston
Fiji
Cancun
*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*

Act in a movie
Take a cruise
Learn to pilot a plane
Sneak up behind Emiril Lugaze, hit him upside the head, and go "BAM!!!!"


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 13, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life
Grocery assistant manager (and convenience store)
Programmer analyst
Builder of Custom RVs
DJ/light show operator/music librarian

Four places I have lived:
Defiance, OH
Bowling Green, OH
Bay View, OH
Newport, KY

Four Places I have been on vacation:
Never been on a real vacation

Four of my favorite foods:
Fresh hamburgers from the grill
Really good fries
Bacon
Ice cream

Four places I would rather be right now:
My old place in Bay View
A cottage on a lake/stream
A small town
Greek islands

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
A honeymoon with my wife
A job in residential architecture
Play an instrument
Not have to worry about financial matters


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 13, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
waitress
dishwasher
line cook
Research project director

*Four places I have lived:*
Hausen-Ansbach, Hesse, Germany
Dymchurch, Kent, UK
New Orleans, LA
Stoughton, MA

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Seychelles
Old Forge, NY
Coffeyville, KS
John Pennekamp Coral Reef State Park, Key Largo, FL

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Chocolate, preferably dark
Lamb, soaked in red wine and garlic
Bread - the heartier the better
Cheese, especially Wensleydale with Apricots

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
Glasgow
Frankfurt
London
Rome

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Skydive.
Walk down a street and hand out 10 dollar bills to strangers.
Talk to Koko, the gorilla who uses ASL to communicate. I'd take her flowers.
Take a month long bike tour of Tuscany.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 13, 2007)

* Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Gas station clerk
Union organizer
Care provider for developmentally disabled adults
Nurse's Assistant for medically fragile elderly
*
Four places I have lived:*
Mid-Michigan
South-central Florida
Beaver Island, Michigan (on Lake Michigan!)
Detroit, Michigan

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Southern Vermont
Mexico City
West Virginia
Bay Area

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Veggie sushi
Jimmy John's veggie sub (#6)
Chicago style/deep dish pizza (Just say no to NYC pizza)
Avocado!
*
Four places I would rather be right now:*
NYC
Mexico
San Francisco
South Central Florida

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Be in a long term live-in relationship
Travel to Europe
Be in love. Really, really in love
Spend over 2 months in Mexico or Central America


----------



## Tooz (Sep 13, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life
Ocean State Job Lot Cashier
Wal*Mart Cashier
Inventory...ist? Of scientific equipment
Computer Consultant for UB Public Sites

Four places I have lived:
Buffalo, NY
Athens, OH
Falmouth, MA
(That's basically it)

Four Places I have been on vacation:
Toronto, ON
Freeport, ME
Houston, TX
Boston, MA (even though I basically lived there, sorta. )

Four of my favorite foods:
Sauce, family recipe.
Fresh, steamed green beans
Most baked goods
French Fries, maybe.

Four places I would rather be right now:
I don't really like this question, but I'll answer with one place:
Sitting on a bench (or on the grass) by the Charles. I don't even care that it's night.

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
Go to Europe and/or Japan
Learn more languages
Wear a bikini to the beach
Learn to use a sewing machine


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 13, 2007)

*Four Jobs I have had:*
Bookstore sales associate
Lifeguard/swimming instructor
Cafeteria worker
Dog and cat groomer

*Four places I have lived:*
Chicago, Illinois
Oak Forest, Illinois
Champaign/Urbana, Illinois
Park Forest, Illinois
(I sense a theme here)

*Four places I have been on Vacation:*
Seattle, Washington
Washington DC
Boston, Massachusetts
Orlando, Florida

*Four languages I can count to 20 in:*
French
Spanish
Korean
Klingon

*Four of my fave foods*
Beef vegetable soup
Chicken corn chowder soup
French onion soup
Pasta e fagioli soup
(I sense another theme...)

*Four places I would like to visit:*
France
England
Australia
India

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
On a beach
At Disneyworld
In a mountain cabin
Swimming anywhere

*Four things I have never done but want to do*
Fall in love
Fall in love
Fall in love
Fall in love
(I sense yet another theme )


----------



## SummerG (Sep 13, 2007)

* Four jobs I have had in my life:*

TJ Maxx Cashier
Answering Service Supervisor
Personal Assistant
Bookkeeper

*Four places I have lived:*

Wahiawa, Hawaii
North Ridge, California
Sherman Oaks, California
Connecticut

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*

England
France
Florida
California

*Four of my favorite foods:*

Chocolate
Cantaloupe
Donuts
Pizza

*Four places I would rather be right now:*

A Swimming Pool
A Bubble Bath
In Bed Spooning
The Casino

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*

Go to Spain
Sky dive
Have a Spa Day
Write a Book


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Cashier
Bank Teller
Mary Kay consultant
Psychic for Miss Cleo

*Four places I have lived:*
New Jersey
Nevada
Colorado
Texas


*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Wildwood Crest NJ
Sedona AZ
Galveston TX
Las Vegas, NV


*Four of my favorite foods:*
Spaghetti and meatballs
Lasagna
Sushi
Chinese steamed dumplings


*Four places I would rather be right now:*
Greece
England
Fiji
Galveston


*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Ice skate
sailing
stand up comedy
touch Buffies Boobage


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Data Systems Analyst
Pet sitter
Administrative Assistant
Therapeutic Support Specialist-Behavioral Intervention with Children

*
Four places I have lived:*
Philadelphia, PA
Irvington, NJ
Atlanta, GA
Fort Lauderdale, FL


*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Haiti
UK
Montreal
Chicago

*
Four of my favorite foods:*
Lasagna
Saag Lamb
Salmon
Watermelon


*Four places I would rather be right now:*
Greece
Hawaii
Florida
Italy

*
Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Fall in love
Hang Glide
Ride a motorcycle
Take a cruise around the world


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 14, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life
Telemarketer
Target Electronics and Entertainment Specialist
Gamestop Asst. Manager
Musician

Four places I have lived:
Reading, PA
Mohnton, PA
Philadelphia, PA
MArtinsburgh, WV

Four Places I have been on vacation:
Rome
Tuscany
San Juan
British Virgin Islands

Four of my favorite foods:
Sushi
Soft Shell Crabs
Steak
Hummus

Four places I would rather be right now:
Chestnut Hill
Jost Van Dyke, BVI
Vancouver
San Juan

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
Ship Wreck Scuba Diving
Bungee Jump
Go To Asia
Ride a Camel


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 14, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Pizza chef
House cleaner
Lab scientist
Produce clerk

Four places I have lived:
North Carolina
Illinois (Middle)
Illinois (Southern)
Missouri

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Chicago, IL
Phoenix, AZ
Los Angeles, CA
Orlando, FL

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Chicken Curry (Indian)
Kung-Pao Shrimp
Twice-baked potatoes (no chives)
Filet mignon

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
In a jacuzzi
On a boat
In a hammock during a spring rainstorm
Giving a massage

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Teach a high school biology class
Listen to Stephen King tell ghost stories live
Kick Pat Robertson square in the nuts for being such an asshole
Have enough money to commission Alex Ross to do a portrait of my kids (in applicable superhero costumes...my oldest as Spider-Man and the youngest as Mighty Boy, the Indestructible Toddler.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 14, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
Campus Security
Warehouse (shipping and receiving)
Corporate Security
Cop

Four places I have lived:
Wilmington, DE
Newark, DE
(that's it....I'm rooted)

Four Places I have been on vacation:
Solomons Island, MD
Atlantis in the Bahamas
Dominica
Anaheim, California

Four of my favorite foods:
Sushi
Chicken Gratella: Grilled chicken breast topped with sun-dried tomatoes, artichoke hearts, Bleu cheese and a balsamic glaze over mashed potatoes. (From Steak & Ale....this is to die for)
Buffalo Chicken Pizza, thin crust
Lobster Tail


Four places I would rather be right now:
At home in bed with my wife
Scotland
The Rain Forest in Dominica
At home in bed with my wife

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
Writer a tune for my bagpipes
Drag Race in a real dragster
Travel to Alaska
Retire


----------



## rainyday (Sep 14, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life
*Writer
Page (book shelver) in a library
Temp at all kinds of places
Creative assistant

 *Four places I have lived:
*Several places in Oregon
New York City
London
Hamburg (if a month counts as "lived")

*Four Places I have been on vacation:
*Alaska
Siberia
Fuerteventura
Tent in the backyard

*Four of my favorite foods:
* Mac and cheese
Tandoori chicken
Sauteed spinach and garlic
Cobbler with ice cream
Fried razor clams
Blueberries
Peaches
Artisan bread
Cheese!
Pasta!
Sesame chicken

oops

*Four places I would rather be right now:
* I'm happy where I am

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
*Visit Mongolia
Learn glass blowing
Finish a "to do" list
Visit the Black HIlls and see the wild horse herds there


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 14, 2007)

*Four jobs*
Cashier at Conroy's Flowers
Receptionist at a retirement community
GM of Film Exhibition
Only had three  

*Four places lived*
Orange County, CA
Sacramento, CA
That's it

*Four placed on vacation*
Pueblo, CO
Redwood National Forest, CA
San Francisco, CA
Las Vegas, NV

*Four Favorite Foods*
Broccoli
Mac n Cheese
Enchiladas
Potatoes

*Four places I'd rather be*
L.A.
NYC
Seattle
Pueblo, CO

*Four things I'd like to do*
Sell a screenplay
Fly a plane
Go to Italy
See a Broadway show


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 14, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*

1. House of Blues Marketing and Promotions Intern
2. WBWC Radio Personality (DJ)
3. Torrid Sales Associate
4. FedEx Material Handler

_(yeah, i'm currently doing ALL of the above)_


*Four places I have lived:*

1. Brook Park, OH
2. La Grange, OH
3. Parma Heights, OH
4. Granville, OH (Denison University)


*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
1. Las Vegas
2. Myrtle Beach, SC (many, many times)
3. Canmore/Banff, Alberta
4. NYC


*Four of my favorite foods:*

1. Sushi
2. eh, whatever
3. i feel like at the time
4. right now that's sushi.


*Four places I would rather be right now:*

1. my office at the house of blues (you're correct, i love it _that_ much)
2. sushi 86
3. forbes field playing the co-ed softball championship game, agaaain _(*brushes dirt off her shoulder*)_
4. mark ronson's pants

(all of which will be completed tomorrow. uh, including mark ronson ... HA  )


*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*

1. be a bari sax player/shouter in a ska band, if only for a day _(in the works)_
2. get a tattoo _(in the immediate works)_
3. get the HELL out of ohiooooooo _(great to visit, but uh ...)_
4. fall into awesome, mutual, faithful, can't-fucking-stop-thinking-about-you love. mmmgood.


----------



## Britannia (Sep 14, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*
Keeping my mother from flying off the handle
ESL teacher in El Hogar Paz y Bien, in Guaymas Mexico, and at La Escuela de La Manga, in La Manga, Mexico
Slavegirl at Bruegger's Bagels
Sales associate at Express

*Four places I have lived:*
London, England
Tucson, Arizona
Treasure Beach, Jamaica
Flagstaff, Arizona

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Ontario, Canada
Buffalo, New York
the Black River, Arizona
San Carlos, Mexico

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Tiramisu!
Pasta of all sorts
Pizza
A good salad with chicken in it

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
Phoenix, with Brad
San Francisco, with Mum
In James' arms, in love
London, with my dad

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Live in San Francisco
Have my own scarification/piercing parlor
Dance beautifully
Walk in a runway show


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 14, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*

Shipper/receiver for an entertainment company (concert tees, posters, pins)
Shipper/receiver for a corporate music chain in the indie department
Music buyer/data systems for a corporate music chain
Royalties/Business Affairs for a record label


*Four places I have lived:*

Vancouver, BC
Surrey, BC
Vancouver, BC
(yeah, Im a BC girl-born and raised)


*Four Places I have been on vacation:*

Seattle, WA
Calgary, AB
Victoria, BC
Shushwap, BC
(I need to get out more)


*Four of my favorite foods:*

Strawberry ice cream
Sesame chicken
Ribs
Souvlaki


*Four places I would rather be right now:*

hugging my nephew Max
having dinner at my Grandmas
driving through the Canyon
with him


*Four things I have never done that I would like to do*

have a baby
spend six months in NYC touring around
be truly happy
win the lottery so I dont have to work ever again (who wouldnt)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 15, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life

Game Booth Operator at an amusement park
Clerk at a Hardware Store
Fuel Station Manager
Assistant Store Manager




Four places I have lived:

Memphis, TN
Spring, TX
San Antonio, TX
Houston, TX


Four Places I have been on vacation:

Eureka, MO
Hot Springs, AR
Corpus Christi, TX
Knoxville , TN


Four of my favorite foods:

Black Olive & Mushroom pizza
The Enchirito from Taco Bell
The Krystal
Super Sonic Breakfast Burrito, no tomato

Four places I would rather be right now:

New Orleans (pre-Katrina)
Memphis
Hot Springs
Gulf Shores, AL


Four things I have never done that I would like to do

Wrestle professionally
Appear on _Jeopardy_
Spend a summer visiting Civil War battlefields
Travel on the Mississippi River on a riverboat


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 19, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
1. Huskie Athletics Event Supervisor.
2. Bartender.
3. Florist.
4. Merchandise Coordinator.

*Four places I have lived:*
1. Heritage Lane.
2. Dufferin.
3. Irvine Ave.
4. Gladmere Park.

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
1. Vancouver, BC.
2. Shuswaps, BC.
3. Prince Rupert, BC.
4. Waskesiu, SK.

*Four of my favorite foods:*
1. Fresh pineapple.
2. Sushi.
3. Moxie's Beef Vindaloo.
4. Tomato, spinach, feta pizza.

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
1. At the salon (can't wait til' Friday.. no more blonde).
2. Out for breakfast.
3. Soaking in a hottub on a houseboat in the Shuswaps.
4. The movies (I _really_ wanna see Across The Universe).

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
1. Bake a Thanksgiving turkey.
2. Wander through Europe.
3. Go scuba diving.
4. Fall in love and live happily ever after.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Sep 19, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
1. Dairy Queen server.
2. Chili's Waiter.
3. Statistical Analysis/Political Science Researcher.
4. Warehouse monkey.

Four places I have lived:
1. Santa Cruz, California.
2. Salem, Oregon.
3. Arvada, Colorado.
4. Murfreesboro, TN.

Four Places I have been on vacation:
1. Akumal, Mexico.
2. Paris, France.
3. London, England.
4. Marathon Key, Florida.

Four of my favorite foods:
1. Fettucini Alfredo.
2. Chipotle Carnitas Fajita Burritos.
3. BBQ Chicken & Bacon Pizza.
4. Sea Salt & Vinegar Potato Chips.

Four places I would rather be right now:
1. In bed, taking a nap.
2. Playing basketball with my buddies.
3. At a well-paying, fun and interesting full-time job.
4. Cuddling with someone. 

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
1. Travel to Australia / Italy / Japan / New Zealand.
2. DJ in front of a live crowd and rock the set.
3. Swim off the Great Barrier Reef.
4. Find a girl I can love who will make the same changes for me as I make for them.


----------



## jamie (Sep 19, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*:
Information Services Director
Web Designer
Public Relations Assistant
Dunkin Donuts Girl

*Four places I have lived*:
Danville, KY
Junction City, KY
Berea, KY
Lexington, KY
(yup...they are all within a 35 mile radius of each other)

*Four Places I have been on vacation*:
New Hampshire
South Carolina
New Orleans
Metropolis, IL

*Four of my favorite foods*:
Sweet potato casserole with nuts and brown sugar on top
Pound cake with ice cream and caramel sauce
Macaroni and cheese with bread crumbs on top
Bologna sandwiches on white bread

*Four places I would rather be right now*:
In the mountains by a creek
Memphis, TN
At the movies
Danforth Chapel

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do*:
See a Broadway show on Broadway
Piece and quilt my own quilt
Jump in a lake and swim
Ride on a train


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 19, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life
assembly worker at Fenwal
shoe maker
secretary
phone sex operator

Four places I have lived:
Milford MA
Bellingham MA
Norwood MA
Bridgeport CT

Four Places I have been on vacation:
Las Vegas
CA
Bermuda
Canada

Four of my favorite foods:
sushi
veggie pizza(heavy on the eggplant)
strawberry shortcake
clam cakes and chowder

Four places I would rather be right now:
Bermuda
Paris
Jamaica
Bahamas

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
take voice lessons
learn to tap dance(lol)
meet Stevie Nicks(I'd probably die though)
go on a European vacation


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 19, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life

retail sales clerk in a candy store
retail sales clerk in a clothing store
seamstress
Office Manager

Four places I have lived:

New Middletown, Ohio
Poland, Ohio

Four Places I have been on vacation:

Boston, MA
St. Thomas, USVI
London, England
Branson, MO

Four of my favorite foods:

Pizza
Tex-Mex Mexican
Italian anything
Brownies

Four places I would rather be right now:

Massachusetts
On a cruise
Hanging with my brother
Any place with my friend V

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:

Finished my degree
Gone to Hawaii
Write a book
Win the lottery and pay off all my bills


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 19, 2007)

Four Jobs I have had:
Waitress - Sizzlers
Store Manager for plus size womens clothing stores
CSR - for a lawn care company
Executive Assistant

Four places I have lived:
Jersey City 
Rockaway
Dover
Brick
Yup Im a Jersey Girl

Four places I have been on Vacation:
Maine - Small island called North Haven. I loved it
Vegas
California
VA


Four of my fave foods
Ice cream
Hot dogs
Good Bread
Hamburgers

Four places I would like to visit:
France
England
Morocco
Spain

Four places I would rather be right now:
On a beach
On the road
In my bed
Outside 

Four things I have never done but want to do
Design clothes for Plus sized women
Finish school
Be a total slacker
Own a home.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 19, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
1.tutor
2. "explainer" at a children's botanical garden
3. quasi-teacher
4. babysitter

Four places I have lived:
1. Bronx NY
2. Staten Island NY 
yep two places.

Four Places I have been on vacation:
1. Vermont
2. New Brunswick, Canada
3. Massachusettes
4.Newport, RI

Four of my favorite foods:
1. hamburger, cooked rare
2.macaroni and cheese
3. general tso's chicken
4. dumplings

Four places I would rather be right now:
1. at the beach, bobbing around in the waves
2. at a job, but have to wait another week! .
3. a huge bathtub
4. A cabin in the woods

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
1. Travel to Europe
2. learn how to swim and ride a bike
3. take jewerly making classes
4. pay off my student loans


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 19, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
Ramp Worker-PeoplesExpress Airlines-Newark, N.J.
Gas Station Attendant-Gulf Oil-Franklin Lakes, N.J.
Barrista/Sandwich Maker-Corporate Cafeteria-Seattle,WA
Front Desk Clerk-Green Tortoise hostel-Seattle,Wa

Four places I have lived:
Wyckoff, N.J.
Schenectady, N.Y.
Richmond, VA
Seattle, WA

Four Places I have been on vacation:
Whitingham, VT
Shelburne Falls, MA
Bangor, ME
Vancouver, B.C.

Four of my favorite foods:
Pepperoni & Onion Pizza
General Tso's Chicken
Pepperoncini Roast
French Fries w/Gravy

Four places I would rather be right now:
In bed under the covers (it's cold outside)
Living on a boat(my ultimate dream)
At work making money(I'm on disability right now and it sucks!)
At a restaurant having a big breakfast with friends

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
See the Grand Canyon
Go to Alaska
Learn to play Guitar
Act in a Play

__________________


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 19, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Appear on _Jeopardy_
> [/COLOR]



Just _appear_? Why not compete?!

 Hahahaha.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 19, 2007)

*Four jobs I have held*
Washed glassware in a blood laboratory

Cleaned rooms in a nursing home

Worked in a pet store, cleaned cages, fed animals, cleaned fish tanks

Washed dishes with a crew of 6 people during college (large operation)

*Four places I have lived*
Houston, TX

College Station, TX

Alexandria, LA

Newton, MS

*Four places I have vacationed*

Chesapeake Bay & Virginia Beach

San Francisco

New Orleans (before Katrina)

New Mexico

*Four favorite foods*
Stuff I don't have to cook

Cobb Salad

Reuben Sandwich

Seafood Platter

*Four things I want*
A clean house & maintained that way

To be able to stay within my budget

To live a healthier lifestyle

To catch up on my reading


----------



## Waxwing (Sep 19, 2007)

Four jobs I have held

*TA 

*Software tester

* Souse

* Special Events director


Four places I have lived

* Palm Springs, CA

* San Bernadino, CA

* San Francisco, CA

* Boston, MA


Four places I have vacationed (this part is just sad because I've never really been anywhere)

* New York

* Chicago

* Montana

* Utah


Four favorite foods

* all mexican food

* zaru soba

* scrambled tofu

*cherry tomatoes


Four things I want

* To make a documentary

* To go to Tokyo

* To finish an album's worth of songs

* Nose job


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 19, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Slinging banana splits at the L.A. County Fair (Pomoma, CA)
Folding tablecloths in a tablecloth factory (Walnut, CA)
Lab Technician / Quality Control, testing paper stock and adhesive (Azusa, CA)
Computer and electronics specialist for sciences at a university (Redlands, CA)

*Four places I have lived:*
Redwood City, CA
Anchorage, AK
Portland, OR
Crestline, CA

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Hawaii
Germany
Colorado
Nova Scotia

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Cheese quesadillas
Lobster
Ramen noodles
Plain yogurt with bananas

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
A hot spring in Iceland
Leadville, Colorado
Halifax, Nova Scotia
Crestline, California

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Sit in a hot spring in Iceland
Travel to Sweden
Motorbike around the U.S.
Drive the Alcan Highway


----------



## wistful (Sep 19, 2007)

Joy,thanks for starting this thread.I love threads like these!



Four jobs I have had in my life:

*Worked for Americorp which was a federally funded program during the early clinton years.Basically you provided help/manpower to areas/schools that were in need.

*In my very early twenties,I worked as an assistant on a bus that transported the developmentally disabled.My favorite job of all time.

*Worked for The city of New York's human resources department in foodstamp administration.I was one of the people who might interview you if you applied/were receiving food stamps.

*Shelved and stacked books in a college library.

Four places I have lived:

*Brooklyn N.Y.
*Staten Island N.Y.
*Southern Vermont
*Western Massachusetts

Four Places I have been on vacation:
This one is kinda sad.
*The greater Boston area.
*The catskills of N.Y.
*Northampton,Massachusetts
*several different parts of Vermont

Four of my favorite foods:

This is going to be very,very tricky as I could easily list at least 20 ..so here are the first 4 off the top of my head:
*chicken shawarma
*pancakes
*Good mexican or Good Indian.please for the love of God,don't make me choose.Let's just say any ethnic dish that's redolent of cilantro.
*Creampuffs.Any kind of cream puff.. from those crappy super market ones to the better ones found in bakeries.

Four places I would rather be right now:
*In NYC visiting with my family.
*In burlington ,Vermont
*In San Francisco
*once again,In NYC visiting my family because I miss them terribly.


Four things I have never done that I would like to do:

*Visit the west coast for at least 3 weeks if not a couple of months.
*Have a child.
*Take all sorts of arts courses but especially one in mixed media arts/collages.
*Visit an intentional community(especially a feminist one).I surely couldn't live there forever but I'm interested to try at least a week or two.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 19, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Just _appear_? Why not compete?!
> 
> Hahahaha.



I tried out for the show 14 years and didn't make it on.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*
Distilled Petroleum Products Distributor for Exxon (gas station attendant)
Sanitation Engineer (office building janitor)
Production Associate IV (Fourth year assembly line worker for Morton)
"If you're not a part of the solution, there's money to be made prolonging the problem." (IT Consultant)

*Four places I have lived:*
Kilgore, TX
Twin Falls, ID
Beaverton, OR
Arvada, CO

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Gettysburg, PA
Memphis, TN
Buffalo Gap, TX
Steamboat Springs, CO

*Four of my favorite foods:**
*Yellow Cake with Chocolate Frosting
Spaghetti with Meatballs
Nestle Butterfinger and a Ice Cold Dr. Pepper
Subway BMT on wheat with lettuce, tomato, green, yellow, and jalapeno peppers, pickles, mustard and red wine vinagrette.

*Four places I would rather be right now:
*Oregon Coast
High Uintas, Utah
West Texas
East Texas


*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
*Spoil Grandkids
Go to the British Isles
Go to British Columbia
Meet a Dimmer


----------



## Spanky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*
1. Movie Theater Usher
2. Lawnmower
3. COBOL Programmer
4. Plastic Auxiliary Equipment Salesman
*
Four places I have lived:*
1. Philly
2. Minneapolis, MN
3. Vienna, Austria
4. Baden, Switzerland

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Medora, ND
Ocean City, NJ
Ostersund, Sweden
Tarragona, Spain

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Neccos
Homemade Spaghetti and meatballs
Olives (all kinds)
Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
Anywhere there is snow
Bern, Switzerland
Home, where my family is. 
On the Maah Daah Hey Trail
*
Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Start a small southern Italian style restaurant
Bike from Oslo, Norway to and above the Arctic Circle in summer
Complete at least 2 of the World Loppet Series XC Ski Races 
Go on a long distance bicycle trip with my sons


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*

Floor Monkey, Software Etc.
Purchaser, Video Store
Video Editor, Self-Employed
Sales Manager (Internet Division), ARC

*Four places I have lived:*

Lakewood, MN
Duluth, MN
Egan, MN
St. Paul, MN (Yeah, I need to move)

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*

Chicago, IL
Orlando, FL
Las Vegas, NV
Denver, CO

*Four of my favorite foods:*

Kalamata Olives
Feta Cheese
Lamb (I'm not Greek, it just worked out that way)
Pizza (Pepperoni, green olive)

*Four places I would rather be right now:*

Dreamland (Insomnia sucks)
I really can't say because I would sound like a pervert. Keywords: Thigh, tongue, floss, personal spice
Phoenix, AZ.
15 minutes ago, before I tried to think of a 4th answer.

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*

Work in a bakery.
Walk a mile in your shoes.
Join the circus (dead serious about this one)
Squander millions of dollars on friends and family
.


----------



## virgolicious (Sep 20, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*
AmeriCorps Volunteer
Lane Bryant Sales Associate (what fat girl hasn't worked there for the discount)
Legal Associate that foreclosed on homes  
Director of Financial Aid

*Four places I have lived:*
Minot, North Dakota
Aviano Air Force Base, Italy
California
Florida


*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
India
Singapore
Hawaii
Las Vegas way too many times

*Four of my favorite foods:*
(I have way more than four favorite foods :eat1: )
White Chocolate Strawberry Cake from Simply Desserts
Dad's bbq
Filipino food
Indian food 

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
So many places I haven't visited yet and any place I've been where it is warm and the people are nice.

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Parasailing
Ride a motorcycle
Speak another language fluently
Join the mile high club


----------



## Shala (Sep 20, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life
1. Pre-School Teacher
2. Insurance Underwriter
3. 
4. 
**Wow......I'm 35 years old and I've only had two jobs. Weird.

Four places I have lived:
1. New Orleans, LA
2. Daytona Beach, FL
3. Mandeville, LA
4. Laplace, LA


Four Places I have been on vacation:
Calgary, Canada
Disney World....Yay!
Las Vegas, NV
Grand Canyon, AZ

Four of my favorite foods:
Chicken & Dumplings
Pizza
Fried Chicken
Mac-n-Cheese

Four places I would rather be right now:
Disney World
Scotland
Ireland
Old River, TX


Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
Hike down the Grand Canyon
Learn to drive a stick shift
Visit Scotland & Ireland
Overcome my extreme fear of horses....then ride one.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 20, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I tried out for the show 14 years and didn't make it on.



Awww those bastards!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 20, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*
Sales person at Spencer Gifts when they still sold dildos and vibrators
Record store clerk 
Cataloging assistant in the costume department at the Chicago Historical Society (my best job ever)
Administrative Assistant at a public radio station - my worst job ever

*Four places I have lived:*
St. Louis, Missouri
Chicago, Illinois
Belle Mead, NJ
Cleveland, OH

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
New York City, NY
Rocky Mountains/ Grand Canyon
Paris, France
Cleveland, Ohio

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Chicken Mahkani 
Pizza
Hot & Sour Soup
Baskin Robbins Mint Chip Ice Cream

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
After two years of living more than 500 miles away from my husband, he'd have to be with me.. if we could be anywhere other than Cleveland together, I'd list:
Cozy cottage on the coast of Maine or northern California
Riding on water in a speed boat just about anywhere
Germany (so I could do number three on the next list)
Alaskan cruise

*
Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Create and sell some artwork (haven't done this since college)
Lose 100 lbs and keep it off
Meet my stepson and in-laws
Take a vacation that lasts more than one week


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 21, 2007)

*I mixed up my categories a bit just for fun.

Four jobs I held for the shortest periods of time:*
Telemarketer
Election judge
Cater waiter
Vibrator reviewer
*
Four places I have lived that begin with the letter M:*
Maryland
Massachusetts
Minnesota
mmmm...Ger*m*any (cheated there)

*Four Places I have been on vacation that are islands:*
Isle of Palms, SC
Swans Island, ME
Er...England! (_Brittania est insula!_)
Outer Banks, NC

*Four of my favorite Southern foods:*
Sausage gravy on biscuits
Grits with salt, butter and pepper
Lean pulled pork sammch w/ cole slaw on a squishy bun
Hush puppies

*Four places I would rather be right now where I could wear a bathing suit:*
In an outdoor pool
On a beach
In a jacuzzi
Taking the waters at a spa

* Four things I have never done that I would like to do, off the top of my head but in all seriousness:*
Learn French better
Travel without plans
Have an art studio
Have _____________________


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*
- Made jewelry for a couple of jewelry stores -- one very well-known
- Was a framer -- as in framing art 
- Graphic artist/designer-web designer
- Mini-storage manager

*Four places I have lived:*
- Long Island, NY
- Various places in the San Fernando Valley, CA
- Ventura, CA
- I now have a new home outside of Montreal, Canada, but haven't moved there yet.

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
(I haven't traveled much, as you can see...)
- San Francisco
- Vermont
- Las Vegas
- Montreal

*Four of my favorite foods:*
- A really good, really fresh BLT&A sammich (craving one right now -- were I not, I might list something else)
- A really good schnitzel
- Excellent Italian food (I'm Italian and I grew up eating excellent Italian foods of all kinds, with a father who owned a pizza place in Chicago), so I cannot pick just one)
- The Cashew Chicken, with peanut sauce, sticky rice, tom yum ka soup, fried spinach and dumplings with peanut sauce from the Restaurant Thailande in Montreal. Orgasmic.

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
- In the tub with Biggie in our new home
- In the tub with Biggie in our room at Sycamore It's big enough to lay down and float and not touch any side.
- Eating a multi-course delicious meal in a fine restaurant with my gal pals
- On a lovely tropical island with y'all, finally getting to meet everyone here, having drinks, good food, good conversation and lots of fun.

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
- Own my own, thriving, jewelry store, featuring my own designs and those of others that I like.
- Own my own plus-size clothing and fashion accessory business, featuring my own designs and those of others that I like. Also featured would be Lucite and Bakelite vintage purses, and other vintage accessories.
- Be a studio artist who can earn a living selling my paintings.
- Owning a little mall-type of affair that houses all of the aforementioned items, with a little bistro in the center.

*Four things I would like to learn:*
- I am in the process of learning French, and would like to be fluent.
- Become a better singer (and belong to a wonderful choir with a gifted director).
- All kinds of dance (modern hip-hop and tango in particular) and to have a body strong enough to do it regularly).


----------



## lalatx (Sep 21, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

* Home Depot- Appliance and Kitchen and Bath sales.
* Lowes- Kitchen Designer 
* Tele-Network- Tech support for DSL and Dial up
* Assistant Director of a Daycare for about 150 kids- (we are in the construction and design phase right now)

Four places I have lived:

* Austin, TX
* Austin, TX
* Austin, TX
* And of course Austin, TX

Four Places I have been on vacation:

Quite sad I have really never been to any exciting places

* The Texas Coast 
* Oklahoma City
* Umm San Antonio
* Brownwood, TX (where most of my family is from)

Told you it was not exciting

Four of my favorite foods:

* Lasagna
* Tacos
* Chinese Food 
* This awesome Chicken Salad that a friend makes.

Four places I would rather be right now:

* Barton Springs
*Shopping
* New York City
* London

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:

* bungee Jump
* Travel all over the world
* Take a very long road trip
* Umm I don't know a bunch of random stuff


----------



## The Fat Man (Sep 22, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life
Yard guy (when I was a kid)
Movie Theater popcorn whore
Funeral Director / Embalmer
... erm, professional hot fat guy?

Four places I have lived:
Pleasanton, Texas
Huntsville, Texas
My own head.
The land of the lost.

Four Places I have been on vacation:
Washington DC
Central America (Belize, very pretty)
England (Ireland, Scotland, all of the UK)
The Texas coast many many times.

Four of my favorite foods:
Homemade mac and cheese.
Thin crust Dominos pizza.
My girlfriends cracker steak (think chicken fried steam but with crushed up saltines, yummers)
A block of plain ol' cheddar cheese and sweet dill pickle spears.. nummers. 

Four places I would rather be right now:
Home with my lady
Scotland (the highlands are easily the most beautiful place I've ever been on this planet)
Asleep in my bed
Two weeks from now. (On the 6th of October I'm getting married!)

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
Get married (see above, heh)
Travel to Japan (and see a wrestling show at the Tokyo Dome)
Get my motorcycle license (so I can ride with my dad)
Meet Mic Foley (my personal "famous person" hero)


----------



## Isa (Sep 22, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*
Sr. Claims Analyst
Claim Auditor
Claims examiner
UR Clerk 

*Four places I have lived:*
Ive only lived in one city  Houston, TX 
(sad isnt it?)

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Chicago, IL
London, England
Amsterdam, Netherlands
Kokkola, Finland

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Burgers/fries from many different places
Perfectly bbqd brisket
Chicken served just about any and every way
Several dishes from Niko Nikos in Houston

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
London
Alaska
Iceland
Anywhere in the UK

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Obtain a college degree
Find that illusive other/better half
Have no unsecured debt
Take a trip around the world


----------



## Tina (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh, Lord, Isa. I agree with you on that brisket!


----------



## Isa (Sep 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> Oh, Lord, Isa. I agree with you on that brisket!



Sometimes there just isn't anything better. If cooked properly I can make a meal of it.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 22, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*:
Store Manager for Mcdonalds
Tax examiner with the IRS
Weigh master for California Almond Assoc.
Customer service for an airline

*Four places I have lived*:
Fresno, Ca
San Diego, Ca
Omaha, NE
SF Bay Area, CA


*Four Places I have been on vacation*:
Las Vegas
Mexico City
New York
Boston

*Four of my favorite foods*:
Creme Brule
Steak with mushrooms and onions
shrimp
onion rings

*Four places I would rather be right now*:
in bed with my boyfriend
yosemite
somewhere in Fatty land! I'm in serious need of fat bonding!
on an airplane

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do*:
learn to sew
have a baby with someone actually interested in being a father
dance without fear of looking stupid
finish college


----------



## Tina (Sep 22, 2007)

I hear you! Can't tell you how hard a good brisket is hard to find here in CA. Just one of life's little injustices.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 23, 2007)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*

Telemarketing
Pizza delivery (when I was younger)
Phone reservationist at a Scenic Railroad (my most favorite job)
Dr.'s office (now)


*Four places I have lived:*
(where haven't I lived? LoL)
Santa Rosa, Calif
Sylva, N.C.
Frankfort, Ky
Lexington, Ky (currently)


*Four Places I have been on vacation:
*
Hawaii
Reno, NV
Cave Run Lake, Ky
Cherokee, N.C.


*Four of my favorite foods:*

Lasagna
Speghetti
Marinated artichoke hearts
Apples--especially caramel coated ones


*Four places I would rather be right now:*

Ireland
Niagre Falls
On a cruise
In Dh's arms

*
Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*

Have a baby
Go on a cruise
Win the lottery
Go to Ireland


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 23, 2007)

*Four Jobs I Have Had In My Life:*

Stage set up (at a city center for performing arts)
Trumpet tutor
Musical Instrument Repairman
 - there is no fourth -

*Four Places I Have Lived:*

Marshall, Michigan
Pompano Beach, Florida
Coral Springs, Florida
Margate, Florida

*Four Places I Have Been On Vacation:*

Niagara Falls, Canada
London, England
Brussels, Belgium
The Bahamas

*Four Of My Favorite Foods:*

American Cheeseburger
Chicken Alfredo
Turkey Sandwich
Reese's Peanut Butter Cups

*Four Places I Would Rather Be Right Now:*

Marshall, Michigan
Boston, Massachusetts
Belize
In a larger house / apartment / condominium

*Four Things I Have Never Done That I Would Like To Do:*

Attend a large get-together with many Dimensions folks
Drive a boat
Snowboard or ski
Do a back flip (out of water)

*Four Accomplishments I Have Achieved In My Life:*

Auditioned and successfully joined a Drum & Bugle Corps with some hard-hitting instructors
Reached the four-year mark of a long-term relationship (well, September 28th anyway)
Successfully fabricated a musical instrument unlike no other
Had sexual relations with a fat woman (I'm so glad for that, too!)

*Four Websites I Visit Daily:*

Dimensions Forums
MySpace
Yahoo! Mail
Demonoid Forums

*Four People That Have Changed My Life (Positively - directly and/or indirectly):*

My mother
Ms. Chipi (... add an 'm' to Chipi and you have Chimpi)
AnnMarie
Erin / Chimpette

I added three 'Fours' just for the hell of it. *Shrugs*


----------



## Friday (Sep 23, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

Girl Friday (no pun intended) at a doctor's office in HS
Retail Clerk at Fred Meyers
Retail clerk at a bookstore
Government lackey (30 years on Monday)


Four places I have lived:
Wenatchee WA
Seattle WA
Puyallup WA
Tacoma WA


Four Places I have been on vacation:

Hawaii (I like Maui best)
Mexico
Canada
California (various areas)


Four of my favorite foods:

Bread
Cheese
Peaches
Chicken


Four places I would rather be right now:

Ixtapa, Mexico
The Smithsonian (got close once but didn't go in because I knew I'd not come out in time to see anything else)
The south of France
Reno (soon, Sis and I and the SO's go every November)

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:

Retire!
Tour Europe for at least a year then settle in a village in southern France for several months to take cooking lessons from the locals.
Write a book.
Get my kitchen done.


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 22, 2008)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
1. Waitress for a truck stop, Flying J style.
2. Barwench for a Bar, Attitudes
3. Slaughter house cleaning crew... for real.
4. Underground Poker Player. *grind it out babe*

Four places I have lived:
1. Casper, Wyoming
2. Gillette, Wyoming
3. Schenectady, New York
4. Colorado Springs, Colorado

Four Places I have been on vacation:
1. Halifax, Nova Scotia Canada
2. PEI, Canada
3. San Diego California
4. Miami Florida

Four of my favorite foods:
1. Seafood Chimis at Casa Del Rey
2. Buffalo Chicken Stuffed Crust Pizza with Ranch
3. Sesame Chicken
4. Home made pasta

Four places I would rather be right now:
1. Sleeping naked next to someone.
2. With friends at the Arts Center, teaching something.
3. A Concert, loud music :smitten:
4. In a hot tub with the snow falling... like it is. And a glass of wine.

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
1. Travel Japan, Germany, And Wales.
2. Be amazingly famous.
3. Swim off the Great Barrier Reef.
4. Be a great wife/mother/friend.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 22, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
1. Banker
2. Janitor
3. Waiter
4. Bookstore Assistant Manager

*Four places I have lived:*
1. Kingston, NY
2. Cary, NC
3. McMurdo Station, Antarctica
4. Erie, PA

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
1. Florida (so the pictures say, I was 2)
2. New Zealand
3. South Carolina
4. Antarctica (consider it a working vacation)

*Four of my favorite foods:*
1. A good old beefy burger
2. Sushi
3. Mexican
4. Crabcakes...mmmmm...

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
1. Colorado
2. The South Pole
3. San Fransisco (have friends out there)
4. Chapel Hill


*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
1. Stand on the South Pole
2. Visit Everest Base Camp
3. Run with the bulls in Pamplona
4. Oktoberfest in Germany


----------



## southernfa (Jan 22, 2008)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
1. General factotum
2. Contract Manager
3. Software developer
4. Company owner (very similar to #1)

Four places I have lived:
1. Auckland, NZ
2. Auckland, NZ
3. Auckland, NZ
4. and Auckland, NZ

Four Places I have been on vacation:
1. Bali
2. Port Douglas, Australia (swam with the turtles on the Barrier reef)
3. Las Vegas (and they called it a 'conference'...)
4. All over NZ

Four of my favorite foods:
1. Cajun chicken, steak, anything really
2. Thai anything
3. Barley
4. Spanish cream

Four places I would rather be right now:
1. Body surfing 
2. or down at the pool
3. or just about anywhere...
4. away from this computer

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
1. Travel Tibet
2. Retire and do interesting stuff instead of work.
3. Compose music
4.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 22, 2008)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
1. shoe sales, vans
2. cook, many resturants
3. artist, freelance
4. just being sexy as sin

Four places I have lived:
1. Post Falls, Idaho
2. Parma, Italy
3. Southern California
4. .....only 3 

Four Places I have been on vacation:
1. Italy
2. Germany
3. oahu, hawaii
4. Miami, Florida

Four of my favorite foods:
1. Seafood
2. mmmm GERMAN food is so good
3. Japanese
4. Italian

Four places I would rather be right now:
1. Sleeping naked next to someone.
2. at school, haha i know weird right 
3. an In Flames concert
4. a warm shower

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
1. rally race
2. punch Dr. Phil
3. send a million dollars on something 
4. be even more AMAZING!!!!!:doh::bow:


----------



## troubadours (Jan 22, 2008)

Four jobs I have had in my life
administrative assistant in my school's irt dept.
computer lab consultant
sales associate @ the avenue
intern @ city hall

Four places I have lived:
jersey city, nj
bayonne, nj
wayne, nj

Four Places I have been on vacation:
chicago, il
wildwood, nj
ocean city, md
brooklyn, ny (?)

Four of my favorite foods:
cheeseburgers
mozerella sticks
onion rings
chicken burritos
i could go on for days...

Four places I would rather be right now:
visiting my boyfriend
at the beach in cool sunglasses/cute bathing suit
sleeping
anywhere my lips aren't so chapped

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
graduate college
get my own apartment
turn 21 (copout)
find the perfect pair of jeans...


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 22, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Systems analyst
Retail middle management
Roadie
Designing/building custom RVs


*Four places I have lived:*
Defiance OH
Bowling Green OH
Bay View OH
Newport KY

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Nowhere
Nowhere
Nowhere
Nowhere 

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Hamburgers
Fries
Bacon
Rye bread

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
Someplace with winter temps never below freezing
Someplace with summer temps seldom over the 80s
Someplace with moderate summer humidity
Someplacwe with all of the above, near but not in a medium size city, with no earthquakes or hurricanes.

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
* Censored *
* Censored *
* Censored *
* Censored *


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 22, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life :*
Farmhand for in Pennsylvania. (16 years)
Work-Study at my college in Pittsburgh. (1 ½ years)
UPMC Housekeeper/Team leader. (4 months)
UPMC Health Unit Co-Ordinator (current)

*Four places I have lived: *
Austin, Pennsylvania (16 years)
Springfield, Missouri (6 months)
Pittsburgh, PA - PJCC (2 years)
Mckeesport, PA (current)

*Four Places I have been on vacation: *
Home
Home
Home
Home

*Four of my favorite foods: *
Large meat lovers pizza
Vanilla ice cream with sweetened condensed milk and crushed piroulettes
Steak
Pasta (especially Krafft Mac&Cheese with shapes!)

*Four places I would rather be right now: *
Home
Edinboro (for friends)
At a Zoo
At work, getting overtime!

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Scuba diving
Learn to wield the katana or a pair of sais (and do it properly!)
Go to a renaissance festival or the real thing!
Write the next new fantasy novel

*Four favorite writers:*
R.A. Salvatore
Terry Brooks
Stephen King
Marion Zimmer Bradley

*Four best talents, skills or abilities:*
I can defeat most men in video games!
I can bend like a pretzel 
Find bargains a mile away.
Take care of animals.

*Four current coolest toys:*
Archos 404 MP3 Player
Laptop with wireless
X-box 360
Paperclip


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 22, 2008)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
cashier
Pizza maker
Secretary
karaoke assistant


Four places I have lived:
Brownsville, Texas (hometown,current home)
Fertile, Michigan
Immokalee, Florida
Houston, Texas


Four Places I have been on vacation:
South Padre Island, Texas
Dallas, Texas
Moultry, Georgia
Houston, Texas



Four of my favorite foods:
Beef
lasagna
enchiladas
egg roles



Four places I would rather be right now:
In edingburg, tx...i was there this weekend w/my best friend and had a great time.
Visiting my cousin in houston,tx
anywhere but home right now
singing on stage somewhere



Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
sing in a gospel choir
drive a semi truck
write music

Four favorite writers:
?????? i know theres a few but dont rememeber the names...lol!

Four best talents, skills or abilities:
SINGING
BAKING
GREAT MAKE-UP SKILLS
DECORATING JUST ABOUT ANYTHING



Four current coolest toys:
my computer
my old sony camera
my new Casio Exilim 7.2 camera
my hair straightner


----------



## Baby Robot (Jan 23, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Teaching Assistant
Chef de Commis
Sous Chef
Community Organizer

*Four places I have lived:*
Union, NJ
Miami, FL
Orlando, FL
Sarasota, FL

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Hawai'i
London
Jamaica
San Francisco

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Steak Au Poivre
Mushrooms on Brioche
Brie en Croute
Bananas Foster

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
Hot Doug's in Chicago
Back in Hawai'i
Rio de Janeiro
Paris

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Eat at one of Thomas Keller's Restaurants
Win an amateur MMA tournament
Camp for at least a month straight
Brew some decent beer for once


----------



## onetrulyshy (Jan 23, 2008)

Four Jobs I have had in my life:
1. Sales associate at Avenue
2. Data Entry for a community college
3. International Shipping Clerk (secretary)
4. Purchasing Manager for a wine company (job now)

Four Places I have lived
1. Champaign, Illinois
2. summers in Tennessee - 3 summers
3. summers in South Carolina - 7 summers
4. Chicago, Illinois

Four Places I have been on vacation
1. New Orleans and im going back
2. Havana, Illinois (nothing there)
3. Myrtle Beach, SC
4. Tampa, FL

Four of my Favorite Foods
1. anything with chicken
2. my dad's chili
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. fries with ranch dressing

Four Places I would rather be right now
1. my parents house
2. in my bed
3. Italy
4. somewhere warm..75..year round

Four Things I have never done that I would like to do
1. Go outside of the US
2. meet my bio-dad
3. learn to ride a motorcycle
4. my own little secret


----------



## bexy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Four Jobs I have had in my life:
1. Sales clerk in a clothes shop
2. Call centre worker
3. Special Needs Child Assistant
4. Pre school teacher

Four Places I have lived
1. Old Swan, Liverpool
2. Wavertree, Liverpool
3. Banbridge, Northern Ireland
4. Belfast, Northern Ireland

Four Places I have been on vacation
1. Prague
2. London
3. Amsterdam
4. Edinburgh

Four of my Favorite Foods
1. PIZZA
2. baked potato with cheese and baked beans
3. homemade desperate dan pie (potato, corn beef and ketchup cooked and put in pastry)
4. subway meatball marinara

Four Places I would rather be right now
1. In a house of my own rather than rented
2. At a Morrissey concert
3. On holiday in london with lots of money 
4. In a jacuzzi

Four Things I have never done that I would like to do
1. Go to New York
2. learn to ice skate
3. meet Morrissey
4. tell my mother what i really think of her*


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 23, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Fireworks Concessions
Telemarketer
Driver 
Personal assistant to Molly Ringwald

*Four places I have lived:*
Mex.
Texas
Santa Fe, NM
NY, NY (currently keeping it real in downtown Manhattan)


*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
London, UK
Paris, France
Berlin, Germany
Malmo, Sweden

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Chicken Tikka Masala
Brown Cow CreamTop Maple Yogurt 
Dominican Roast Pork with white rice and black beans
Choucrute Garnie

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
In the 18th in Paris
On the Normandie coast.
In bed
In a massage table, being tended to


*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Get married
Write a book
See Tom Waits perform
Star in a major motion picture

____________


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 23, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*

Data Entry
Admin Assistant
Editorial Intern
PR
*
Four places I have lived:*
Midlothian, VA
Richmond, VA
Lexington, KY
Northampton, MA
*
Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Virginia Beach, VA
Shenandoah National Park
New Mexico
Philadelphia, PA
*
Four of my favorite foods:*
Anything Indian
Anything Thai
Sushi
Italian
*
Four places I would rather be right now:*
New York
On a warm beach just about anywhere
Traveling through Europe
In bed (and not alone)
*
Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Spend the evening stargazing and making out with someone I love
Drive an expensive performance car on the Autobahn
Eat spaghetti in Italy
Spend the evening reading, curled up next to a fireplace, with someone I love.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 23, 2008)

Four Jobs I've Had:
Asst. Mgr. Sizes Unlimited Plus size clothing store
Team Leader supervisor at the Northern Va Training Center for 
children and adults with developmental and physical disabilities
Asst Mgr. group home in S.C. for adults with developmental disabilities
Mgr. group home in Alex. Va for adults with developmental disabilities

Four Places I've Lived:
Alex. Va.
S.C
Kent,OH.
Bedford Heights OH.

Four Places I've Been On Vacation:
Chincoteague, Va
Nags Head, N.C
Key West, Fla
St. Augustine Fla

Four Of My Favorite Foods:
Stouffers Mac and Cheese
Mexican
Fried Chicken
Cheese Cake

Four Places I'd Rather Be Right Now:
Visiting My Family in Va Hugging my Nieces
On Vacation Somewhere Warm With My Husband
In a Jacuzzi With My Husband
A Beach Anywhere Warm

Four Things I've Never Done That I'd Like To:
Go On A Honey moon With My Husband
Learn to Play An Instrument like Mandolin or Guitar
Learn To Draw Better
Go to Gregg Allman Concert with My Honey


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 11, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
1. Sales Associate
2. Musician
3. Disk Jockey
4. Teacher

*Four places I have lived:*
1. Massachusetts
2. New Hampshire
3. Pennsylvania
4. That's it so far. 

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
1. Washington DC
2. Disney World
3. Miami
4. Maine

*Four of my favorite foods:*
1. Fried Chicken
2. Boston-style Italian subs
3. Tacos
4. BBQ Ribs

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
1. At home in bed
2. My gfs house, in bed. lol 
3. In the recording studio
4. On stage somewhere

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
1. Visit "the old country" - _Cabo Verde!_
2. Tour out west and over seas (I've only done the east coast so far.)
3. Finish an entire full length album of my original music.
4. Make an appearance on network television


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 11, 2008)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
1. Cashier at Stop & Shop
2. Waitress at Pewter Pot
3. Receptionist in a psych ward
4. Make-up artist for a cross dresser dance review

Four places I have lived:
1. Jamaica Plain, MA
2. Brighton, MA
3. Milton, MA
4. Sharon, MA 

Four Places I have been on vacation:
1. Orlando
2. Bahamas
3. Las Vegas
4. San Francisco

Four of my favorite foods:
1. cheeseburgers
2. Thai
3. fried seafood
4. potatoes

Four places I would rather be right now:
1. At home
2. hanging with friends
3. at a hotel resort
4. shopping in NYC

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
1. learn a foregn language
2. make my own clothes
3. Travel extensively
4. Fall in love


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 11, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*
Hospital Admissions Representative
Laboratory Tech
Grant Writer
Assistant Director of a Non-Profit Organization

*Four places I have lived:*
Golden City, MO
Kansas City, MO
St. Louis, MO
Jacksonville, NC

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Chicago
Outer Banks, NC
Amsterdam
New Orleans

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Chicken Enchiladas
Chinese Pot Stickers
Chocolate Mousse
Thin Crust Pepperoni Pizza

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
Anywhere in Europe
At home with my sweetie
St. Louis
Smokey Mountains

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Parasailing
Visit Yosemite
Take a road trip
Visit Alaska


----------



## Red (Feb 11, 2008)

Four jobs I have had in my life
Box maker, cake poker and sandwich maker in a bakery.
Sales assistant at Ann Summers and also at a Plus Size store
TV/Film Make-up Artist
PA at an lingerie company


Four places I have lived
Wiltshire
Tyne & Wear
Wimbledon
Hertfordshire

Four Places I have been on vacation
Rome
Amsterdam
Spain
France

Four of my favorite foods
Baklawa
Giant Cadburys Chocolate (but only if they have been in the fridge)
Cheese
Bread



Four places I would rather be right now
In a tent in Ireland
In a posh hotel in Rome
In a secluded hotel on stilts in Mauritius
Bobbing in the sea with a snorkel somewhere sunny (preferably covered in P45 with my own boat near by)


Four things I have never done that I would like to do
Ride a motorbike
Visit the states
Learn French and Italian
Own a boat (and master it)

__________________


----------



## SweetSangria (Feb 11, 2008)

* Four jobs I have had in my life*
Clerk
Store Manager
Nanny
Social Worker


*Four places I have lived:*
Rome, Italy 
London, U.K.
Dublin, Ireland
New York City, NY


*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Vienna, Austria
New Orleans, Louisiana
Strasbourg, France
Istanbul, Turkey


*Four of my favorite foods:*
Pizza
Napoleon 
Nutella Crepes
Pasta with pesto


*Four places I would rather be right now:*
Grand Canyon
Italy
Ireland
Brooklyn Botanic Garden

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Meet Oprah
White water rafting!
Swim with dolphins
Take a road trip


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Assistant Manager in two convenience stores
Dispatcher/Scheduler for a transportation service
Office Manager/Service adviser in an automotive repair shop
Receptionist in a Children's dental office

*Four places I have lived:*
Keansburg, NJ
Swannanoa, NC
Alexander, NC
Asheville, NC

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Charleston, SC
Washington, DC
Ocean City, MD
Atlantic City, NJ

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Pot roast with carrots 
Mashed potatoes
yeast rolls
Orange chicken

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
Nova Scotia
Australia - Penguin Island
Scotland
Hawaii

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Get another degree - this time a BS in Journalism, literature or writing
Travel out of the country
Write some books
Diving on a coral reef

*Four favorite mystery writers:*
James Patterson
Kathy Reichs
Patricia Cornwell
Tami Hoag

*Four worst jobs I've ever held*
Burger King
McDonalds
Arbys
Nursing Home

*Four Places I have had sex:*
Grassy Field 
Car 
Baseball Dug Out
Shower

*Four Dislikes:*
Rudeness
Presumptions/assumptions
Pushiness
Racism/sexism

*Four addictions:*
Food
Caffeine
Internet
McDonalds

*Four People I admire:*
Bill Clinton
My older sister
Kahlil Gibran
Anyone that isn't afraid to speak their minds


*Four Talents:*
Putting people at ease
Making people laugh
Taking care of people
Writing poetry

*Four Accomplishments I Have Achieved In My Life:*
Two year degree after four years of night classes
Mother of three beautiful, intelligent, charming daughters
Finding self-worth/esteem and learning to love all of me - inside and out
Getting a job I really wanted and didn't feel I was worthy of


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 11, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*
Therapist
Sales Associate at LB
Barista
Student (being a student for most of my life HAS to count)

*
Four places I have lived:*
Upstate NY
Austin, TX
Cambridge, MA
Worcester(ish), MA

*
Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Spain
Florida
Arkansas
Texas

*
Four of my favorite foods:*
buttered toast
salad of spinach and romaine with tomatoes, broccoli sprouts, red cabbage, orange bell pepper, carrots, sugar snap peas with ranch to dip my fork in (sorry, very specific)
crispy baked chicken with poultry seasoning
baked goods and pastries in general

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
I kind of like being home, but other than that...
Fatopia
in our own house (not a rented apartment)
a slightly warmer location
in my cozy bed, after I'm done Dimming (getting there soon)

*
Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
go to Prince Edward Island
get a doctorate
act
get really good at chess


----------



## BBWMoon (Feb 12, 2008)

*Four Jobs I Have Had In My Life:

* TJMaxx - Cash Office Clerk
* Nanny
* Bank Customer Service
* Office Manager in Manhattan


Four Places I Have Lived:

* Wilton, Connecticut
* Brooklyn, New York
* Darwen, England
* NE Pennsylvania


Four Places I Have Been On Vacation:

 * Flower Shopped in Paris
* Snorkeled in Bermuda
* Gathered Sea Shells on Captiva Island
* Fell in Love in Scotland, UK


Four Of My Favorite Foods:

* Chocolate
* Steak
* Mashed Potatoes
* Thai


Four Places I Would Rather Be Right Now:

* Paris
* Bermuda
* Captiva Island
* Somewhere Cozy and Warm


Four Things I Have Never Done That I Would Like To Do:

* Visit Ireland, Germany, Travel as much as Possible
* ??? Leaving this one blank, for Opportunity of something Amazing
* Get Married - Own a House - Be a Mom
* Publish a Book of my Poetry

*


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Feb 12, 2008)

Four Jobs I Have Had In My Life:
*picture framer
*project manager (current)
*safety director
*bike messenger

Four Places I Have Lived:
*Philadelphia, PA
*Bucks County, PA (current)
*Baltimore, MD
*Annapolis, MD

Four Places I Have Been On Vacation:
*London
*Bahamas
*Rural Nebraska
*Prague

Four Of My Favorite Foods:
*Cheesesteaks (only within 60 mile radius of Philly)
*Chinese
*Pasties
*Duck 

Four Places I Would Rather Be Right Now:
*A baseball game (preferably the Phillies, preferably in June)
*A soccer match (preferably Crystal Palace, preferably at Selherst Park)
*An Elvis Costello show
*Anytime in 2000-2001 (really good years)

Four Things I Have Never Done That I Would Like To Do:
*seen Barack Obama speak in person
*seen Paul Weller perform live
*really enjoyed my job
*finished 'Ulysses'


----------



## ekmanifest (Feb 16, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
1. Baskin Robbins ice cream scooper
2. VP of development at a non-profit
3. counselor at a dual diagnosis rehab facility
4. management consultant

*Four places I have lived:*
1. Dallas, TX
2. Naples, FL
3. Sylva, NC
4. Huntington Beach, CA

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
1. San Francisco
2. Las Vegas
3. New York
4. Chicago

*Four of my favorite foods:*
1. Steak
2. mashed potatoes
3. cupcakes
4. biscuits

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
1. At my guy's house
2. At the beach
3. At the movies
4. Visiting my new nephew

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
1. Publish a book
2. Go to Greece
3. Own a house on the beach
4. Win the lottery


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Four jobs I have held

* Office Manager

* Daycare Manager

* Teacher

* Acting coach


Four places I have lived (In order of Importance to ME)

* New Jersey 

* P-Town, MA

* Tucson, AZ

* Olympia, WA


Four places I have vacationed 

* Nashville, TN

* Denver, CO

* Honolulu, HI

* St. Thomas, USVI (GORGEOUS!)


Four favorite foods

* Thai

* Greek (you don't eat no MEAT?)

* Anything Italian

* Anything with Milk chocolate


Four things I want

* To cut a demo (working on that)

* To perform in front of THOUSANDS of FANS (wishin' an hopin')

* To see my children as happy, successful adults

* To own a home in the mountains when I retire (soon!)


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*
Camp counselor (those kids were evil...)
Computer technician assistant
Voluntary janitorial services (what? I was in 10th grade and I needed an allowance)
Homework tutor

*
Four places I have lived:*
New Orleans, LA (for 16 years)
Pineville, LA (after Hurricane Katrina)
Ruston, LA (right now for college)
* What can I say? I was born and raised in New Orleans...

*
Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Miami, FL
Biloxi/Bay St. Louis, MS
Orlando, FL
* I don't get out much...

*
Four of my favorite foods:*
Pasta! (that includes shrimp-flavored ramen)
Bacon double cheeseburgers
Graham crackers
Hot dogs

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
Home
Fatopia (what can I say?)
Japan
Nickelodeon Studios so I can meet Butch Hartman! 

*
Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Be a voice actor (cartoons, video games...)
Get over my fear of being alone
Visit everyone I'm friends with on Dims! (you know who you are)
Learn to drive better and slow dance

:bow:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life*
Customer Service Rep
Telemarketer
Inside Sales Rep for a Porta-potty company (a fun job ... REALLY!)
Social Worker

*
Four places I have lived:*
California
Illinois
Minnesota
Malaysia

*
Four Places I have been on vacation:*
India
Indonesia
California
Mexico

*
Four of my favorite foods:*
Archer Farms Cheddar Asiago crackers
Starbucks triple venti vanilla lattes
homemade mac 'n cheese & any cream-based pasta
broiled or pan-seared fish 


*Four places I would rather be right now:*
At home, snuggled under my comforter, watching a movie
At Barnes & Noble, sitting in a comfy chair, reading a good book & drinking a latte
Playing outside with my son (who is endlessly fascinated with the snow)
In Illinois, visiting with my sisters & family

*
Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Join the Peace Corps and work in Africa as an HIV/AIDS volunteer
Adopt another child 
Be at complete peace with myself (fuck you, ever-present inner critic)
Go on an extended cruise on a luxury liner (not the one-day variety on a rickety freakin' boat)


----------



## heatherpotter (Feb 22, 2008)

Four jobs I have had in my life
-Target cashier
-Music store salesperson
-Answering service

Four places I have lived
-Jacksonville, Florida

Four places I have been on vacation
-NYC
-Pittsburgh, PA
-Memphis, TN
-Atlanta, GA

Four of my favorite foods
-Sushi
-Peanut butter
--Applesauce
-Hummus

Four places I would rather be right now
-At my boyfriend's house
-Shopping
-Germany
-At a bookstore

Four things I have never done that I would like to do
-Get a law degree
-Own a BMW
-Get married
-Own a house


----------



## Ben from England (Mar 4, 2008)

Four jobs I have had in my life
- Kitchen Porter 
- Ben and Jerry's stand in a cinema
- Runner in a post production house
- Slave to my own online media production company

Four places I have lived 
- Portsmouth
- Guildford
- Canary Wharf
- Farnham 

Four places I have been on vacation
- Paris
- New Forest 
- Tenerife
- Prague

Four of my favorite foods
- Cadbury's Chocolate - Especially Double Deckers. They're amazering. 
- Chicken breast in all it's wonderful variations.
- Apples
- Lettuce 

Four places I would rather be right now
- Cinema
- In a Bath
- Jurassic Park (before the dinosaurs got out.)
- At a jousting contest, cos they just don't joust like they used to. 

Four things I have never done that I would like to do
- Write a book
- Make a film
- Solve a Rubix cube. Easily. 
- Achieve spiritual transcendence. Like Neo.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
1. Medical Assistant
2. Medical transcriptionist
3. Medical Secretary
4. Medical Office Manager

*Four places I have lived*:
1. Palmyra, NJ
2. Philadelphia, PA
3. Clementon, NJ
4. 

*Four Places I have been on vacation*:
1. Las Angeles, CA
2. Las Vegas
3. Vermont
4. Boston

*Four of my favorite foods*:
1. Pizza
2. canteloupe
3. strawberries
4. chicken and dumplings

*Four places I would rather be right now*:
1. At the Flower Show
2. At a Trace Adkins concert
3. At the movies
4. playing with my new niece

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do*:
1. Publish a poetry book
2. Go to Ireland
3. go to Italy
4. Win the lottery


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 4, 2008)

Four jobs I have had in my life
'Queen of Hearts' at a Childrens theme park
Call centre drone
Comic Shop owner
Broadcast Assistant

Four places I have lived:
Birmingham
Middlesbrough
Bournemouth
London

Four Places I have been on vacation:
Spain
Corfu
Amsterdam
Malta 

Four of my favorite foods:
Tacos
Chicken mardras
Melon
cheese & onion crisps

Four places I would rather be right now:
Having a BBQ with friends
In new flat
Snorkling in the Agatean sea
Dipping my toes in the blue waters of the caribbean

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
Learn to drive
Have a holiday in the caribbean
Road trip around America
Control my volume


----------



## Tieve (Mar 24, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
1. Primary School Teacher
2. Sales Assistant in a clothing store
3. Call centre for an insurance company
4. Avon rep!


*Four places I have lived:*
1. Stirling, Scotland
2. Glasgow, Scotland
3. St. Petersburg, Russia
4. Brisbane, Australia

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
1. Florida, USA
2. Dubai, UAE
3. Italy
4. Japan

*
Four of my favorite foods:*
1. Lamb... on the bbq or roast mmmm
2. Curry - the more experimental and hotter the better!
3. Stovies
4. Grapes

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
*
1. Write a novel
2. Travel & volunteer in Sudan
3. Find something I could do for my parents to pay them back for everything they've ever done for me
4. Play AoC - but sooooon!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life: *
Telemarketer
Pizza maker/deliver
reservationist
retail sales


*Four places I have lived:* 

Biloxi, Ms
Tampa, Fla
Santa Rosa, Ca
Sylva, NC


*Four Places I have been on vacation: *
Hawaii
Cherokee, NC
Tunica, MS
South Carolina


*Four of my favorite foods: *
Lasagna
Tacos
Salads
Voortmans Flax Seed Cranberry Cookies



*Four places I would rather be right now:* 
Bed
Ireland (with Mike)
North Carolina
Tunica, MS



*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:* 
Go on a cruise
Parasail
Win a large sum of money in Tunica, MS (or the lottery which ever comes first)
Get my MSW CSW-LCSW


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> *Four places I have lived:*
> 1. Dallas, TX
> 2. Naples, FL
> 3. *Sylva, NC*
> 4. Huntington Beach, CA




I can't believe I found someone else who has lived in Sylva. Everytime I say I've lived there I get, "Huh, where's that?" :huh:


And I'm beginning to think we've had this conversation before. (as one sided as it is at as I write) Oh the joys of being pulled a million directions at once; one can't remember one conversation to the next! 


Hello fellow Sylvian! View attachment hello.gif


----------



## imfree (Mar 24, 2008)

Four jobs I've had in my life
1) Soda fountain at Shoney's
2) Paint line unloader
3) Airman 1st Class, USAF
4) Electronic repair Tech.

Four places I have lived
1) Frankfurt Germany
2) Tuscon, Az.
3) Eatontown, NJ
4) Philpot, KY
5) Lebanon, Tn.

Four places I've been on vacation
1) Goldsboro, NC
2) Baltimore, MD
3) Coshocton, Ohio
4) Hixon, Tn.

Four of my favorite foods
1) Lasagna 
2) Pizza
3) Fried Chicken Breast
4) Home Made Spaghetti 

Four places I'd rather be right now
1) Heaven
2) In A Loving SSBBW's Arms
3) In A Solar Maximum
4) Bed

Four things I've never done, but would like to do
1) Be happily married
2) Be a big rock singer
3) Invent the perfect vehicular propulsion battery
4) Receive a VLF whistler on my EarthRadio


----------



## Jasminium (Mar 24, 2008)

*Four places I have lived:*

Oakland, CA
Las Vegas, NV
San Francisco, CA
San Pablo, CA

*Four favorite places have been on vacation:*

Luxembourg, LU
Berlin, DE
New York, NY
Puerto Vallarta, MX

*Four places Id rather be right now:*

Stinson Beach
Puerto Vallarta
On a train in Europe.
At The Pork Store having biscuits and gravy.

*Four of my favorite foods: *

Crème Brule
Calamari
Pepperoni, artichoke, and anchovy pizza
Red beans and rice

*Four things that I havent done yet:*

Learn another language.
Travel to Asia.
Get my degree. (Working on it)
Go snorkeling.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Concessions Cashier in a theater
Receptionist
CNA (Certified Nursing Assistant)
Nurse 

*Four places I have lived:*
Fresno, CA 
Squaw Valley, CA
Clovis, CA
Fresno, CA (Moving back..yay)

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
Disneyland (Anaheim, CA)
Reno, NV
Huntington Lake, CA
Jamestown/Sonora, CA 
(Need to travel somewhere other than CA and Nevada Border!)

*Four of my favorite foods:*
Taco Bell Bean Burritos
Grilled Chicken and Garlic Pizza
Blazin' Buffalo Ranch Doritos
Egg rolls

*Four places I would rather be right now:*
Disneyland
The Beach
Camping in the mountains
At Work 

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
Travel across the US seeing every state and staying in a VW Bus
Go to Las Vegas without "the baggage"
See a Broadway production
Graduate from a university with a Bachelors in Nursing


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 24, 2008)

We have  I repped you for this and said the same thing. 



Aliena said:


> I can't believe I found someone else who has lived in Sylva. Everytime I say I've lived there I get, "Huh, where's that?" :huh:
> 
> 
> And I'm beginning to think we've had this conversation before. (as one sided as it is at as I write) Oh the joys of being pulled a million directions at once; one can't remember one conversation to the next!
> ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## swamptoad (Aug 23, 2008)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*
1. E.R. Nursing Assistant/Transporter
2. Subway Sandwich Artist
3. Landscaping Part Time Job
4. Home Health Aid 

*Four places I have lived:*
1. Peachtree City, GA
2. Starbuck, MN
3. Lumberton, NC
4. Hot Springs, AR

*Four Places I have been on vacation:*
1. Key West (one of Florida's keys)
2. Different parts of Colorado (Pikes Peak, Royal Gorge, White Water Rafting, Sand dunes)
3. Disney World (when I was a kid)
4. Itasca Park in Minnesota (the start of the Mississippi River)


*Four of my favorite foods:*
1. Gumbo
2. Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. Cajun Pork Chops
4. Spaghetti

*Four things I have never done that I would like to do:*
1. Bungee Jump (maybe?)
2. Learn to play other musical instruments
3. Travel outside the U.S.
4. Become an X-Ray Tech possibly


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Four jobs I have had in my life
-Shop assistant in HMV for a bit
-Student(that counts for me, i haven't had many!)

Four places I have lived:
-France, Paris
-London
-South England
-Birmingham

Four Places I have been on vacation:
-New York
-Madrid
-Barcelona
-Bordeaux

Four of my favorite foods:
-Chicken
-Jelly Beans
-Various curries
-Steak

Four places I would rather be right now:
-Madrid
-New York
-Somewhere, with a BBW :happy:
-My Bed

Four things I have never done that I would like to do:
-Skydiving
-Take a train across europe
-Go to glastonbury
-Go to Boston


----------

